# Killer Bicep routine??



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guys - I need to freshen my bicep workout a little.

Ive made decent gains and Im currently at 17.5inch flexed. However I need to add a bit more of a peak to them....Any suggestions please?

Currently using:

Close grip ez bar curls

Alternate dumbbell curls

across chest side curls

reverse curls

Cheers guys


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

curl after curl after curl lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

pre exhaust bi's with concentration curls

palms facing you barbell rows

palms facing you chin up

If i had to train only my biceps

but, i wouldnt concentrate on them that much tbh


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> palms facing you barbell rows


God i hate that excercise, kills my wrists!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> God i hate that excercise, kills my wrists!


Its better if u use EZ bar tbh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Chin Ups, best of all for biceps (weighted if you are a light weight)


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

How well your biceps peak is largely down to genetics. For me I have found doing drop sets work best for my bicep growth. I also really squeeze the bicep so less weight. See lots of guys trying to do heavy curls and they are doing more work with their shoulders than their guns.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I cant do chins lol Im 107kg I aint that strong yet lol I can curl 25kg bells but chins are out the question - we dont have an assisted chin machine either.....


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheers for the suggestions though and I normally concentrate on my tri's more since its the bigger muscle.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> I cant do chins lol Im 107kg I aint that strong yet lol I can curl 25kg bells but chins are out the question - we dont have an assisted chin machine either.....


Start with negatives and build it up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> I cant do chins lol Im 107kg I aint that strong yet lol I can curl 25kg bells but chins are out the question - we dont have an assisted chin machine either.....


I bet u could do, i bet u havent tried, or as tass says negatives, use a bench step up and lower yourself down as a rep.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

also, if u cant do chins, have u thought about concentrating less on your arms and concentrating on other things ie. your back


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

21's! Feel that burrrrrrrrrnnnnnn!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Squat rack curls wins every time.

Serious note -

Db curls

Hammer curls

21's


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> also, if u cant do chins, have u thought about concentrating less on your arms and concentrating on other things ie. your back


Err yeah mate lol I hit my back Mondays and Fridays, Legs - Wed and Sat - then other stuff on other days train 5 sometimes 6 days a week......


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I bet u could do, i bet u havent tried, or as tass says negatives, use a bench step up and lower yourself down as a rep.


Oh thats a good idea - never thought of that  Cheers fatstuff and tass


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

too many curls bud. if your not comfortable with pullups try 21's


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

tri sets and giant sets will fry your arms but won't put as much growth on your arms as single heavy sets IMO.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

i find incline hammer curls hit mine pretty hard.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Chin ups, hammer curls, rows.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> You want a killer bicep routine? Try this:
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


Erm deads on back day, squat on leg day and bench on chest day. Not sure how that's gonna give me killer biceps lol u being sarcastic bud?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

secret said:


> throw form out of the window and just swing the fcuk out of everything.


Can I say 'no' to that please? Lol


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Nope. I never train biceps. I think mine look pretty good. I do a f'load of deads, squats and bench though.


Oh right - cool  On another note I tried negatives today on chins - they fecking hurt lol  will include them from now on.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats all his chins crap ?

never done chins in my life and l think l have decent arms....

Also re the critisism about " curls " how the fu*k else do you train bi's without doing curls ?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Whats all his chins crap ?
> 
> never done chins in my life and l think l have decent arms....
> 
> Also re the critisism about " curls " how the fu*k else do you train bi's without doing curls ?


chins:whistling:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Whats all his chins crap ?
> 
> never done chins in my life and l think l have decent arms....
> 
> Also re the critisism about " curls " how the fu*k else do you train bi's without doing curls ?


I can see that from your avi mate  What size are they at?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> I can see that from your avi mate  What size are they at?


Fu*k knows mate but big enough to get women staring at them...


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*k knows mate but big enough to get women staring at them...


Ha ha! Love it!  Mine are getting there but need to get them to 20's asap


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

What are 21's?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

dopper said:


> What are 21's?


you do 7 reps from straight arm to about waist height / then 7 reps from waist to full contraction / then 7 full curls. = 21's.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Close grip EZ

Wide grip EZ

Reverse grip EZ

My faves.


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Never heard of doing chins for your biceps ??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

my best gains got me to 19 inches was following

standing barbell curls 5 sets of 6 reps heavy as fck once a week done


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I only do one or maybe two isolation bicep exercises, usually ez bar curls with fat gripz and lying cable curls in a giant pyramid set with no rest. Otherwise weighted chins and heavy back workouts have done me alright. 17's cold at the moment so not too shabby, got a bit to go to catch you though Rick!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

According to mike mentzer an Ez bar curl is not as effective as a barbell curl as the primary function of the biceps is to supinate the palm, using the Ez bar your palms are not completely supinated.

I would say the bread and butter of any biceps routine must be a bar bell curl.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You've been training for quite some time I'm guessing and got yourself to 107kg and can't do a chin up :confused1: I'd find that abit demoralising personally... Unless you've been losing weight?

If I were to smash bis would be barbell curls, concentration curls and chin ups though


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Db preacher curls, pick a weight you'll fail on the tenth rep.

Do ten reps, then 4 forced reps, then 4 slow negatives.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

> Whats all his chins crap ?


OMFG i actually agree with this !! FFS


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

> Whats all his chins crap ?


close grip chins for biceps are nothing more than a curl - a static bar and bodyweight v a movable bar and added weight- the mechanics are the same


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> close grip chins for biceps are nothing more than a curl - a static bar and bodyweight v a movable bar and added weight- the mechanics are the same


Cant agree with that - the advantage of chins is that unlike curls you get good stress on the biceps all the way from straight arms to fully flexed - no chance for nice little rest stops!

Also you can put much more load on the arms, and fire up your whole chain of pulling muscles which helps the biceps work harder (Pavel's irridation).


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

romper stomper said:


> close grip chins for biceps are nothing more than a curl - a static bar and bodyweight v a movable bar and added weight- the mechanics are the same


I weigh 115kg and I can close grip chin for 20 reps pretty easily.. You saying I could curl 115kg? Not a chance.. totally different movement!

I chin all the time and have done for years, biceps have been sh1t until I started doing heavy barbell curls and dumbell preachers


----------

